# 4'x4'x20" Fish tank



## CodyS (Apr 2, 2012)

Thought you guys may be interested... enjoy

Mum wasn't happy I took up the kitchen bench for a weekend...

(in the background a piece of cedar I will be working for a bathroom vanity top)

[attachment=3710]

[attachment=3709]

[attachment=3711]

I still have one more brace to put in on the tank. I also will have to reinforce the stand some more.


----------



## CodyS (Apr 2, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> cody.sheridan-2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Thought you guys may be interested... enjoy
> ...



I'm mainly nocturnal...


----------



## LoneStar (Apr 2, 2012)

Awesome work man. What are you using on the corners of the tank ? Is that steel ?


----------



## CodyS (Apr 2, 2012)

LoneStar said:


> Awesome work man. What are you using on the corners of the tank ? Is that steel ?



Bronze Anodised aluminium (it looks black) 20x20x1.5mm section.


----------



## txpaulie (Apr 2, 2012)

Neat project!:i_am_so_happy:

Bottom won't bow..?:i_dunno:

p


----------



## kweinert (Apr 2, 2012)

With the right lid that could make a really nice stabilization chamber . . .

:rofl2:


----------



## CodyS (Apr 2, 2012)

txpaulie said:


> Neat project!:i_am_so_happy:
> 
> Bottom won't bow..?:i_dunno:
> 
> p



Hence it will need more bracing in the middle. Now stop jinxing me


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 2, 2012)

Looking great Cody man. I hope this one doesn't leak


----------



## Kevin (Apr 2, 2012)

Cody you are going to achieve great things. Heck you've already done more in your 17 years than some do in a lifetime. Keep on going on your mind is fertile ground and it's very fun to watch your create. 


:roller:


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 2, 2012)

"I'm mainly nocturnal..." He is a teenager- they only sleep when you NEED them to do something. :dash2::dash2::dash2: I do not want to be a naysayer so only one question- How good is your flood insurance? that will be one helluva lot of water at ?? kilos per cubic meter- ha bet you didn't think any of us yanks could think about metric.......... You do have one helluva imagination!!!!!!!


----------



## CodyS (Apr 2, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> "I'm mainly nocturnal..." He is a teenager- they only sleep when you NEED them to do something. :dash2::dash2::dash2: I do not want to be a naysayer so only one question- How good is your flood insurance? that will be one helluva lot of water at ?? kilos per cubic meter- ha bet you didn't think any of us yanks could think about metric.......... You do have one helluva imagination!!!!!!!



HAHA 

My room floods when it rains heavily anyway... 

And it will be 720l meaning it will be ~720kg - see how easy that conversion is in metric... same number. If it cracks well... I'll be pissed but it won't hurt anything- though my dog may melt because of the water. :i_dunno:


----------



## CodyS (Apr 12, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Cody you are going to achieve great things. Heck you've already done more in your 17 years than some do in a lifetime. Keep on going on your mind is fertile ground and it's very fun to watch your create.
> 
> 
> :roller:



Tell my parents that... :rolleyes2: Was reminded the other day that I was wasting my life... :diablo:

How life 'should(n't)' be

School -- Uni -- Working in an office -- money :stop: Not going to rant... :aggressive:

I have the bracing in and all I need to do now is put some more foam under it, should be filling tomorrow! :dance::music:


----------



## cabomhn (Apr 12, 2012)

> Tell my parents that... :rolleyes2: Was reminded the other day that I was wasting my life... :diablo:
> 
> How life 'should(n't)' be
> 
> ...



There's a fine line like this in every kid's life. There has to be a balance between doing what you want, and honoring your parents wishes. Myself included, it is a hard thing to figure out just where that balance should lie, whether it be school, fun, work, what have you. But I always try to remember that my parents have been through it all and that their comments and criticisms may come from beyond my current understanding, and that their thoughts should be put into consideration. 


On another note, looking forward to seeing the tank! Be sure to post some pics. :no dice. more please:


----------



## CodyS (Apr 12, 2012)

cabomhn said:


> > Tell my parents that... :rolleyes2: Was reminded the other day that I was wasting my life... :diablo:
> >
> > How life 'should(n't)' be
> >
> ...



Thanks. I always try to look at things from everyone's perspective (and thus take consideration of them) to come up with my own perspective. All I would ask of my parents is to respect my choices in life, even if they are mistakes, there is only one way to learn hey!

It is not the right 'forum' for this so I shouldn't have raised it. Here I am hijacking my own thread now .

I will make sure to get some pics up when filling and once filled, however it does not look a lot different now so there was no need.


----------



## CodyS (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## EricJS (Apr 12, 2012)

WOW.

Cody, that's not a fish tank. That's a shark tank. Fill it with hot water and it's a hot tub. That's too cool.


----------



## CodyS (Apr 17, 2012)

EricJS said:


> WOW.
> 
> Cody, that's not a fish tank. That's a shark tank. Fill it with hot water and it's a hot tub. That's too cool.



Thanks

Correction, it will be a fresh water stingray breeding tank :clapping:, Motoro rays to be more specific (google them). I blame another person from another forum for encouraging me with the rays :i_dunno: (like I wasn't thinking it anyway :secret2::i_dunno:).


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 17, 2012)

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> EricJS said:
> 
> 
> > WOW.
> ...



You're going to have to move to a larger home if you keep on making tanks Cody man. Nice stuff though.


----------

